# Steering wheel buttons



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

the 'next' button, the one in the center, has broke off. I was able to pull it and check everything out, it is held on by 2 little plastic tabs in the back that have broke. without the tabs holding it in place it just simply rattles around in there. is there any way I can secure it and still have it functional?
here of some pics of what im talking about


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

epoxy it?


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> epoxy it?


i tried gorilla super glue and couldn't get it to stay on. the first time that stuff has never worked for me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gorilla glue needs one surface to be wet for it to adhere too. When it begins to cure it foams and expands. Plastic is not porous and that glue probably won't work as you have found besides it may be a nightmare for you on something like this. Try a 2 part epoxy. OR... if you don't care if it ever needs to be removed try JB weld (just a little dab on the contact points. You'll never get it off again though. 

If it were me I'd try hot glue if that don't work wrapping the sides with black electrical tape to make it snug. Force it in see if it works then use a fine exacto knife to trim excess tape away. If you get it to stay and looks good don't use the button use the dash control.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

^not that kind. I used the super glue kind. its clear, doesn't foam, and doesn't need to have a surface wet and dries in minuets. best stuff EVER!. I like the hot glue idea, might give that a shot after work. I just wish there was a way I could get in there to put a zip tie around it, I would think that would hold it in place decent and keep it functional.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Just an update, I finally got around to working on it. the hot glue it most definitely the way to go for this. an entire new switch was going to be WAY to much. I started by putting a decent bead along the back of it where it was broke, after letting it dry it wasn't quite secure so I pulled it up a bit and put a small dap along the outer edge to hold it in place good. after letting it dry its in secure and it takes a harder push, but is still functional.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Papa Rad said:


> Just an update, I finally got around to working on it. the hot glue it most definitely the way to go for this. an entire new switch was going to be WAY to much. I started by putting a decent bead along the back of it where it was broke, after letting it dry it wasn't quite secure so I pulled it up a bit and put a small dap along the outer edge to hold it in place good. after letting it dry its in secure and it takes a harder push, but is still functional.


glad it worked.


----------

